
Ask HN/PG: Any interest in a Kindle (mobi) compilation of PG's essays? - brandoncor
I'm going on a long vacation without a laptop and probably no internet connection.<p>For quite some time I've wanted to consume every single PG essay, so I wrote a script to compile them all into one clean Kindle (mobi) e-book with a table of contents, chapters, navigation, etc.<p>Would anyone be interested in this?<p>More importantly, PG: are you ok with me giving this out? I know you like to have analytics on each of the essays, so I would understand if you're opposed to the idea.
======
philipDS
A few months ago, someone already compiled these essays in a mobi and epub
format. The essays are available on github:
<https://github.com/davidyang/Paul-Graham-s-Essays-Epub>

Don't know if pg is fine with this or not, but it's nice to read them on your
Kindle.

~~~
brandoncor
Thanks for the link. That would have saved me a few hours. However, I'll try
that .mobi out and see if I'm able to navigate using the Kindle joystick.
Navigation was a bit of pain to add, so it might be worth it to release mine
if theirs doesn't have it.

